# Netherland cobalt blue Essence bottle.



## Sir.Bottles (Mar 22, 2009)

The big one stand 12" tall Embossed on bottom : Polak & Schwarz 
                                                                               ESSENCE
                                                                                 Zaandam
                                                                             Made in Holland
 The small one stand 11" tall Embossed : Polak & Schwarz
                                                                  ESSENCE
                                                              Zaandam-Holland
                                                               Made in Holland
 The big one is BIMAL, but there is no seams on the small bottle. Both bottle lips has been tooled.
 The small one only have 1 open bubble. The big one is near mint only have inside stain. I got them both for $ 100 is it worth ? any ideas.


----------

